# Bodies for the SC18



## davidrrr (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just recently acquired an SC18 from a friend who's getting out of the hobby. The car is in good shape but the body is pretty banged up. What kind of bodies can I get for this car other than the ones offered by BRP. I'm more into the contemporary, non pan car bodies like the 150mm PTI lambo or the 150mm Protoform Mazda 6 but I have no clue whether they will fit. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Dave the wheels will hang out on the Non BRP bodies. Buds has a Saleen S7 type body or a corvette. If you like the touring car look, I have try one of his stock car bodys with his 18th wing. It looked and worked good one the track
Tang


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What Tang says is true,but the the Proline Mazda is one of the other non BRP bodies that fit if you must have a touring car body.


----------

